# "She" Not a "He"



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I just wanted to post this because everyone is getting this wrong and it's OK. Perry is a girl. Don't feel bad; a lot of people make this mistake. I'm just letting you know.;-)


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

What?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

A lot of people say my betta Perry is a boy but she is a girl.


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Post a picture? lol


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I have a male dog named bubbles. I bought a pink leash and a pine bow for his collar :twisted:


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

MistersMom said:


> Post a picture? lol


Sure.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

When I first got Perry, I thought she was a boy too.


----------



## sainthogan (Sep 27, 2012)

My Fishy is a girl too, they insisted she was a boy at the pet store and were actually quite rude about it. But, I was right, and she is a girl. 
Cute girl by the way, my girl's fins look similar to that, but her anal fin is bent slightly due to damage when she jumped out of her tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry is adorible. Glad she recovered. What dies she call home anyways?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Well... I find it is obviously a boy. jk jk lol. its totally a girl.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love the look she is giving.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I just wanted to post this because everyone is getting this wrong and it's OK. Perry is a girl. Don't feel bad; a lot of people make this mistake. I'm just letting you know.;-)


WTH.....OK......i guess...thanks for telling us lol?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big is that anyways. Glad she recovered.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> WTH.....OK......i guess...thanks for telling us lol?


:lol::lol::lol:

Maybe it's a transgendered fish? ;-)


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Isnt that kind of mean?


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

registereduser said:


> :lol::lol::lol:
> 
> Maybe it's a transgendered fish? ;-)


haha i dont know! all fish are amazing!!!

Perry is beautiful, and i love your avi pic!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Espically bettas. She looks very intelligant.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Espically bettas. She looks very intelligant.


she does dosent she?


----------



## MistersMom (Aug 9, 2011)

Lol, when i first saw this thread, i was a little confusled. lol. but its cool its cool.
Perry is cute, and she is also quite obviously a girl.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> she does dosent she?


She has that cute professor look.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Isnt that kind of mean?


Only if you think it's a bad thing to be transgendered.:-?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know if someone did that to carter I would take it as a joke of his manlyhood.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I call Aquarius gay because he seems to have a deep bromance for the male frog Bilbo living with him. xD seriously though I think he's gay, he just acts like a girl fish but is obviously a male.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I know if someone did that to carter I would take it as a joke of his manlyhood.


Oh, I'm sure Carter is secure in his "manhood" :rofl:


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Why was that in paraphrase?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> How big is that anyways. Glad she recovered.


How big is what? Yeah I'm glad too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The tank. Always wondered.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> The tank. Always wondered.


I don't know. I think maybe 1/2 gallon. I always knew that tank would be too small. Somehow I convinced my mom to buy me a bigger tank for Christmas so Perry doesn't have to suffer for that long. Maybe.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

If you want a cheap one check craiglist.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm going to get one at Walmart or Petco.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> WTH.....OK......i guess...thanks for telling us lol?


 Really? Is there any need to respond like this? Just be nice. :shock:


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Really? Is there any need to respond like this? Just be nice. :shock:


I don't think it was mean, besides, no one noticed until you brought it up again.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I am glad Perry told us.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

registereduser said:


> I don't think it was mean, besides, no one noticed until you brought it up again.


 Well, I think it was just a strange way to reply...


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Well, I think it was just a strange way to reply...


 What are you two argueing about?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Settle down guys, Perry just thought that everyone should know. I guess... 
I can see it both ways, though.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

MaisyDawgThirteen said:


> Well, I think it was just a strange way to reply...


It was, but it was also kind of funny :lol:
Let's face it, this was a strange & funny post to begin with :lol:



ChoclateBetta said:


> What are you two argueing about?


who's arguing? Not us!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

But you two seem to be getting upset at eachother?


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> But you two seem to be getting upset at eachother?


nope :mrgreen:


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They weren't getting upset, they were just debating in a nice way.. Lol.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What were they debating?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

About a reply being nice or not. It's fine Choco, nothing to worry about.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Okay. Cannot wait to see perry in a big tank.


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Okay. Cannot wait to see perry in a big tank.


Some bettas prefer smaller tanks.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I know some but pretty sure perry does not have that. I believe it is a lot rarer than people think.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

registereduser said:


> Some bettas prefer smaller tanks.


 I think Choco means the change from aa 1/2 gallon to a 2 1/2 gallon.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry said they might be getting a bigger tank I am think perry would get a 1 to 1.5 gallon. I know perries parents dont want that big of a tank if I remeber. If I ever get a nice house I will have a 75 gallon or 50 gallon for 5 otos, 5 assassins, 5 cories, and a Betta.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Choco, is your favourite number 5?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yes I love the number 5,7,12,17,21 and numbers counting by 5 or 10.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Perry said they might be getting a bigger tank I am think perry would get a 1 to 1.5 gallon. I know perries parents dont want that big of a tank if I remeber. If I ever get a nice house I will have a 75 gallon or 50 gallon for 5 otos, 5 assassins, 5 cories, and a Betta.


I hope Perry gets a bigger tank.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry is adorible.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Perry is cute. What is her tail type?? I think I've only seen female VT's and CT's.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Perry also from what I have heard is getting a christmas present.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Perry is cute. What is her tail type?? I think I've only seen female VT's and CT's.


Perry is a VT.:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Perry also from what I have heard is getting a christmas present.


Yes she is. She's getting the 1.5 gallon tank w/ the heater!:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D Because she's part of the family now! :-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D:-D


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Oh, her tail looks a lot different from my girl's tail. Well, she was labeled as "Female Betta" with no tail type so I just assumed she's a veil tail


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Carter got an early chrismas present IAL. I cannot think of any other presents for Carter. I am hoping for a 5 gallon tank.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Oh, her tail looks a lot different from my girl's tail. Well, she was labeled as "Female Betta" with no tail type so I just assumed she's a veil tail


All I got was "Baby Betta" so I did research. Can you post a pic so I can (maybe) see?


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

ChoclateBetta said:


> Carter got an early chrismas present IAL. I cannot think of any other presents for Carter. I am hoping for a 5 gallon tank.


Me too.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

The cool thing is that means Perry will be with you longer.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Here is my girl, Jasper. I thought she was a VT but I'm not sure.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I love her color.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks! And that was from when I first got her. She doesn't have a stripe anymore and her color is even prettier now. Sometimes her iridescence is purple! She's gotten bigger since then, but not a lot. Her anal fin is the big difference now. It swoops back and is almost as long as the caudal fin.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> Here is my girl, Jasper. I thought she was a VT but I'm not sure.


I think she is a VT. She looks really stressed out.


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

She's not stresses out any more. That was when I first got her a couple months ago.


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

OrangeAugust said:


> She's not stresses out any more. That was when I first got her a couple months ago.


I guess some fish need more time to settle down in their new home, huh?


----------



## OrangeAugust (Jul 23, 2012)

Perry the platypus said:


> I guess some fish need more time to settle down in their new home, huh?


Yup, both females I've had were very nervous for a while after I first got them.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Some females naturaly have white stripes same with wild type.


----------

